# Visa runs in China



## joansk (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello, I'm planning to move to China for just a month accompanying my boyfriend on a business trip. As I'm Singaporean I dont need to get a visa to enter China as a tourist for up to 15 days, and after that I was going to do a quick visa run - go to Hong Kong, stay a couple days and come back to get stamped for 15 more days.

Does anyone know what the Chinese immigration authorities are like about these visa runs, are they pretty easy-going about such things? I've known people who live for years in Bangkok doing visa runs every time their tourist pass runs out, but I'm not sure how strict China is about it. Any advice you can give would be really appreciated


----------



## Guideshanghai (Sep 6, 2012)

Normally you will not have problem with the visa


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Visa runs are no problem as long as you make sure you have the correct visa. If you work get a work permit.


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

As mentioned previously above.
Providing your OUT of China before your 30 days, 60 days or 90 days, etc then no problem.

I have friends that book a return flight for 2 days before the deadline.
Get stamped out of China
They fly to South Korea, Seoul, 
Get stamped into South Korea.
Walk from arrivals to departures, have a coffee.
Get stamped back out of South Korea, and board the next plane back.
Several hours after departing China, they are back being stamped in by another friendly I.O.

You can do it the hard way, and go to your local P.S.B.
But believe me, it's much easier to get a flight out, and return.

Graham.


----------

